# which plow for my 2012 wrangler



## bebop86 (Dec 14, 2003)

guys looking at the following used plows which one do you think is best- I am just doing my long driveway and a 3 mile ride to my mother in laws-
1- 3 yr old snowway 22 series with down pressure 6'8"
2- 2 yr old Fisher SD 7'6"- to much weight??
3- 1 yr old Western HTS 7'6"-- almost new
all around $2700
How hard to do install??- 
thanks for the advice!!


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

all great plows. its dealer support your gonna want in this case. find out which has the closest dealer and which dealers stay open for storms. every plow breaks its getting parts or repairs in a timely manner that counts.


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

If I could have anything I wanted, I'd get a snoway, just for the down pressure. I'm rarely able to get a clean scrape on the paved part of my driveway; When its powdery snow, it packs and freezes to itself, leaving a skim-coat of what eventually turns into solid ice.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a snoway 22 series 7'6" and a 7'6" western HTS. Both are great choice.


----------



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

I have the Snoway 22 6'8" on my 04 TJ and I'm very happy with it. I only plow my own short driveway and my business' parking lot. The DP is great when back dragging. When I'm pushing forward, I really don't notice a big difference whether DP is on or off.


----------

